# Does Printaura.com use Gildan Ultra Cotton or Heavy Cotton T-Shirts?



## ThatShirtCompany (May 24, 2013)

Hey there, I'm curious if Printaura.com uses Gildan Ultra Cotton or Heavy Cotton T-Shirts? +5 to anyone who knows!


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

We offer Gildan 2000 Ultra Cotton which is one of the more popular shirts with our service. Here is a list of the Gildan products T-Shirt Options | Print Aura - DTG Printing Services


----------

